# Working 3 nights in Dublin - cheapest option



## Crea (4 Mar 2009)

My hubby has an offer of a job in west Dublin where he'll have to stay 3 nights per week on an ongoing basis. What is the cheapest way of doing this?


----------



## legallady (4 Mar 2009)

do you mean accomodation wise? If so, there are loads of single rooms to rent in a shared house. I'm sure he could get one for about €300 a month. that would be a lot cheaper than a b+b or hotel


----------



## Crea (4 Mar 2009)

Sorry, yes i'm meaning accomodation.
My concern regarding sharing is regarding the sharing of the bills as he'll only be there for 3 nights per week. Could he only pay 12 days worth of bills per month?


----------



## tara83 (4 Mar 2009)

I think it would be unlikely that he would only have to pay for a small amount of the bills.  Having said that many people would be delighted to have someone renting a single room if they would only be there 3 nights a week.  He is an ideal tenant especially if he is willing to take a single room so maybe the best option would be to agree a fixed price including utilites.  There are lots of rooms available.


----------



## lou2 (4 Mar 2009)

You could also see if a B & B would be prepared to do him a deal. I'm sure some would be delighted to be sure of a fixed sum for 3 nights rental per week. He could manage to get it for less than 300 so he could afford to eat pub grub for those 3 days maybe?


----------



## Yeager (4 Mar 2009)

Try a B&B it would be cheaper for 3 nights and he would get breakfast as part of the deal, have a clean room each week and not have any bills. Eating out each evening might be a pain though. Could become an issue during the busy months when B&B's might be full etc and may not want a regular - doubt it though as this 'regular' sounds like a decent catch. He may also be able to negotiate a reasonably price or a work around i.e. a dinner the odd evening instead of breakfast.


----------



## Canny39 (4 Mar 2009)

B&B option is good, however I don't think that you should give up on the idea of a room in a house. This would be an ideal option for an owner occupier who wants to rent a room in order to help pay a morgage and still feel it is their own home. It might be a good idea to put an add in the evening herald and see what response you get.


----------



## runner (5 Mar 2009)

One of ther hotels at Newlands Cross are advertising (this am on rte1) room rate of around 60€. Might suit the OP.


----------



## Bronte (5 Mar 2009)

Digs? Own room, breakfast and dinner, no bills.


----------



## gabsdot (5 Mar 2009)

I live in west Dublin if I didn't already have a lodger, he could stay with us. 
However you might be able to find a family, particularly families who host students who would be willing to let him stay. Students are few and far between at the moment and people would be glad of the few bob. 
perhaps you could put up a few notices in shopping centres. there is also a west Dublin board on boards.ie. 
Good luck


----------



## TwoWheels (5 Mar 2009)

Buy a campervan....


----------



## Smashbox (5 Mar 2009)

What about a hostel?


----------



## G7979 (6 Mar 2009)

I have a room in the north county if thats any help? ideal situation for me, pm me if you want more info could agree an all in price room plus bills per month


----------



## Crea (7 Mar 2009)

G7979 - thanks for the offer but he'll be based in Citywest.
He'll do B&B for a few weeks to get settled and then maybe rent a room as it's definitely the cheapest option. He might get tax telief on the rent.


----------



## steph1 (7 Mar 2009)

Have a look on daft.ie or put in an ad on daft stating exactly the type of accommodation you are looking for and the terms e.g. 3 nights a week and see what replies you get.  Rents are coming down now and he would be an ideal tenant for somebody who needs to rent a room in their house.


----------



## bongo2 (7 Mar 2009)

My husband has to spend 2 or 3 nights a week in Dublin. I contacted a hotel to see if they would give him a special rate as a regular customer. As a result it costs him €20 to €30 per night depending on how busy the hotel is. at any given time.


----------



## chrisboy (11 Mar 2009)

I have a room to let in my own owner/occupier house, in a very quiet cul de sac, 2 minutes from citywest, let me know if you want further details..


----------



## Crea (18 Mar 2009)

I've just been off the phone to a load of hotels in the area and not one will deviate from their listed price. They must have loads of people staying Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday nights.

Chris - thanks for the offer. We'll give it a few weeks and be in touch


----------



## newyork (25 Apr 2009)

How about sleeping in his car, keep the costs down.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Apr 2009)

I don't think I could do that.


----------



## KateO123 (26 Dec 2012)

*Room for one night per week*

Hi 
I will be working in Dublin for six months and I'm looking for a room to rent for one night each week. It must be close to city centre.

Any recommendations ?


----------



## Spear (27 Dec 2012)

KateO123 said:


> Hi
> I will be working in Dublin for six months and I'm looking for a room to rent for one night each week. It must be close to city centre.
> 
> Any recommendations ?



Might be better to start a new thread


----------



## Macstuff (4 Jan 2013)

I have a female friend who lives in her own house in Inchicore - beside the BlackHorse Luas stop. She might be interested in renting her spare single room for one night per week. PM me some more information and I can message her to see if she is interested.


----------

